# [CLOTHING LINE] Any other ideas to help get our name out there?



## JSimmons (Oct 26, 2009)

We are a new company trying to get our name out there. Right now we are focusing on rodeos,fishing tourneys and dive outings. We are focusing on the person that likes the country/hunting/rodeo but also likes beach/fishing activities. Which are tons of people. Any other ideas to help get our name out there? We are also doing decals for vehicles. Any ideas are appreciated!! Our site is being built as we speak but you can follow our site to our facebook page and see some of our products...Thanks


----------



## brendabckq (Jan 13, 2010)

how about some type of flag w/ur website on it and put it up when ur hanging out at the beach/park/lake/yard to drive people to ur website..... its free advertisement, idk just an idea....


----------



## JSimmons (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks. How about for a contest? Any suggestions? I am thinking about givin away some stuff online. What kind of contest will bring them in?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

JSimmons said:


> Thanks. How about for a contest? Any suggestions? I am thinking about givin away some stuff online. What kind of contest will bring them in?


You may want to try finding some online communities that are filled with the type of people who you think might like your t-shirts.

Like a fishing community or a hunting community and then see if you can sponsor their site with a giveaway. That will allow you to reach a targeted audience with your products.

A simple t-shirt giveaway is always nice (or let the community admin suggest what they think might work)


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Contact outdoor bloggers and ask them to test out or wear your products. Most will write a post if they like the product. Check out the Outdoor Bloggers Summit to find bloggers who write in the niches in which you want to promote. You can also try some of the outdoor forums. Jesses Hunting and Outdoors is a big one.


----------

